# Is this bad?



## Susie11 (May 11, 2012)

I have a Paph wardii alba and I just noticed today that there appears to be some black dots /spots on the lowest two leaves  I hope that it is just because they are the oldest or maybe it is just fertiliser build up??












As a precaution I have cut out the affected areas and dusted with cinnamon.


----------



## eggshells (May 11, 2012)

Looks fine to me! Rest easy Susie  the black spot is nothing to worry about looks like the oldest leaf has serve its purpose and will turn yellow soon. If this happens.. Don't worry! Cycle of life


----------



## Susie11 (May 11, 2012)

Thanks for that eggshells. I am a bit of a worrier I suppose. I think it is better to worry today as opposed to throw it out tomorrow. I shall no more.


----------



## NYEric (May 11, 2012)

Wipe it off w/ alcohol just in case. I find the quickest indicator of a plant problem (usually a pest ) is shown by the leaves.


----------



## paphreek (May 11, 2012)

Susie11 said:


> Thanks for that eggshells. I am a bit of a worrier I suppose. I think it is better to worry today as opposed to throw it out tomorrow. I shall no more.



I agree, it is good to be observant. Hopefully as time goes by, the worrying diminishes.


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 11, 2012)

i have lots of those ..tends to happen with the older leaves


----------



## Justin (May 11, 2012)

totally normal. That's a very healthy looking plant.

the older lower leaves will eventually die back. natural process for the plant.


----------



## Lanmark (May 11, 2012)

Looks normal to me. :wink:


----------



## Susie11 (May 12, 2012)

Thanks for the help eveyone. I am so happy to hear that it is 'A OK'. I have just recently built up my paph collection and I didn't want to think that I had a problem so early on. I am happy again


----------

